# ideas for hunting shack



## chad85

i am wanting to build a cabin for my hunting property but i want it to be reasonably cheap any ideas


----------



## allenww

*Hunting shack*

"i am wanting to build a cabin for my hunting property but i want it to be reasonably cheap any ideas"


Thirty years ago when I was active the folks I knew used
old semi trailers, delivery trucks, or any kind of box body. 
You can really make them fancy, but the original purchase was cheap, especially if you could find a delivery truck that had one more trip in it.

Important to note, though, many truck boxes are for all practical purposes airtight with the doors closed. 

      wa


----------



## Mako22

Here is what I did last summer and it is more of a cabin than a camper now.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y3Pk_f7X7T8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y3Pk_f7X7T8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chad85

i have a old house trailer that could get redone but it is a 52 footer and really can't pull it with my truck


----------



## Eroc33

get a good sized storage building and fix it up


----------



## bubdog

I bought a 8x30 used office trailer and had it ready to go with minimal work.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Bubdog beat me to it.

I have an 8' X 28' office trailer, sleeps 5 easy, with a big tin roofed porch on the front. It's plenty comfy!


----------



## walters

*mini buildings*

they make some pretty nice mini buildings for real reasonable, my cousin is fixing him up one now 12x30


----------



## chad85

where do u get the office trailers? i have been looking for one


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I found mine for sale on the side of Hwy 141.

To get a good deal you will have to find 1 for sale by an individual. The places that sell the used trailers want $5,000 to $7500. I bought mine for $2400.

Watch the Atlanta Advertizer and such, they are out there.


----------



## Gaducker

Here you go


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/1625880519.html


----------



## Gaducker

Here you go


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/1625880519.html


----------



## LYNN

*Great job Woodsman69 just a word of caution*

about vapor barrier. Noticed you had unfaced insulation on the inside which is less of a vapor barrier than the metal on the outside. Moisture from inside air could penetrate wall thru insulation to outside wall where it will condense if it is cold. This could cause mold inside the wall. 
 Possible solutions include ventilation and sunshine- to warm and dry. Ventilation while cooking inside. Cooking outside. No use of unvented gas heaters inside especially.
Use only electric heaters or gas ones with an outside vent. 
 One way to know if there is really a problem is pull a switch or receptile and view the inside of the wall after a winter and see that there is no black or dark mold. It could make yor family sick. 
 oh yeah, if anyone wants a 40 ft. van trailer, I have at least one that would be suitable to convert.
 Good luck. I am not trying to scare anyone but just keep your eyes shinnin' just as if you are walking in the woods in warm weather in Georgia.


----------



## bronco611

a roll of poly that you use to put under homes $100.00, cut 3 saplings and one roll of twine $3.00. find 4 trees such as pines and wrap em with poly. tie on sappling high to serve as  ridge of roof. tie other 2 to pines for each end of roof. yes even you too can be a redneck in a redneck shack for the low low price of $103.00 and still have enough left over for a complete rebuild after the first good wind storm of the season!!! don't laugh I have seen this done on 2 different wmas!!! a good portable storage building works great.


----------



## 4HAND

Hey great rebuild Woodsman69! 
Ya'll will create a lot of fine memories in that w/those little guys!!


----------



## Dan7347

Chad, here is my suggestion.... if you do not own the land then consider something that is mobile... so if you lost your lease or are not satisfied with the hunting then you can pick and move your trailer to another location.... if it is a fixed structure it and all your hard work remains when you leave...I suggest an older model Airstream trailer...


----------



## ECoker

I have seen free job site trailers and single wides on craigs list. All you have to do is pay someone to move it.


----------



## hunterdan2

*Office trailers*

Check the government surplus sites www.govdeals.com you have to bid for them but they usually have office trailers and sometime old school class room trailers and modulars cheap.


----------



## gadeerwoman

If you don't own the property, check with the land owner first. They may not allow any permanent or semi-permanent structure on the property. Corporate land owners in particular have some strict rules sometimes. If you own the property, then the budget is the limit...unless the county you hunt has their own ideas.


----------



## thurmongene

I bought an old conversion van.  Once it is finished, I will keep all my hunting stuff in it year round.  Except for gun and ammo.  That way I'll be ready to go when you say,"lets go!"


----------



## westcobbdog

bronco611 said:


> a roll of poly that you use to put under homes $100.00, cut 3 saplings and one roll of twine $3.00. find 4 trees such as pines and wrap em with poly. tie on sappling high to serve as  ridge of roof. tie other 2 to pines for each end of roof. yes even you too can be a redneck in a redneck shack for the low low price of $103.00 and still have enough left over for a complete rebuild after the first good wind storm of the season!!! don't laugh I have seen this done on 2 different wmas!!! a good portable storage building works great.



we used to hunt near a club around Sparta that had an awesome plastic / poly building, looked like the club was using it as their kitchen or living room. Had around a 10 ft ceiling and about 15 or 20 ft across.


----------



## Sargent

hunterdan2 said:


> Check the government surplus sites www.govdeals.com you have to bid for them but they usually have office trailers and sometime old school class room trailers and modulars cheap.


 
Well, I checked it out and have an idea for you.... shelter and a deer stand all in one:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemID=189&acctID=2628


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gadeerwoman said:


> If you don't own the property, check with the land owner first. They may not allow any permanent or semi-permanent structure on the property. Corporate land owners in particular have some strict rules sometimes. If you own the property, then the budget is the limit...unless the county you hunt has their own ideas.



Plum Creek has specific rules about "structures"...Better
check before you build something, unless you own the
land....


----------

